

I found your mitten - slbedard
http://tapestry.is/PVIke

======
sjs382
Jennifer Gooch worked on an identical art project at least 5 years ago. The
website used to be onecoldhand.com, but it seems to be a link farm now.

You can read more about Jennifer's project at
[http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/innovation/2008/winter/one-
cold-...](http://www.cmu.edu/homepage/innovation/2008/winter/one-cold-
hand.shtml) or watch a presentation about this project at
<http://www.allartburns.org/dorkbot/dorkbot-200801-jenn.m4v> (244 Mb M4V)

------
kolektiv
That's very cute. But the pedant in me will not let this pass without noting
that many of what you've found are in fact gloves. Mittens do not have
fingers. I'm sorry to have to point that out :) On the other hand (groan) you
are helping the semi-gloveless too, so well done for that.

~~~
bunderbunder
I wonder - is a mitten a type of glove, or is a glove a type of mitten? Or is
it neither, or both, or does it depend on where you live?

To me, a mitten is a type of glove. But I'd be willing to believe that where
the author lives the semantic relationship is commonly understood to be the
other way around.

~~~
jemka
>I wonder - is a mitten a type of glove, or is a glove a type of mitten? Or is
it neither, or both, or does it depend on where you live?

It's 2013, you don't have to wonder. Look it up!

<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/mitten>

~~~
bunderbunder
That entry just has a definition and some etymological notes. At best, it only
tells you what one particular source on the subject has to say.

It does absolutely nothing to address the entirety of my question - an answer
to that would require some comparative scholarship on actual usage in various
regions.

~~~
fjarlq
The perspective of Google Images:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=mitten&tbm=isch](http://www.google.com/search?q=mitten&tbm=isch)

------
gbaygon
I'm thinking that it would be very interesting to make a search tool for this
kind of things using color searching technology like in this thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5180830>

------
jack-r-abbit
Brilliant! I've often thought about doing something like this... but with
shoes. Except mine was more of a market place where people who found one
single shoe could trade with other people that needed a match... even if they
were not originally belonging to the same person. Obviously my idea is doomed
to flop... but it sounded funny.

------
tolar
thank god someone found my mitten! it's the one on slide #3. thanks
@slbedard!!

------
blaze33
There is a lost gloves collection at Oxo:
<http://www.oxo.com/UniversalDesign.aspx> #ifoundmanymittens

------
gesman
Sort of like dating app for mittens? :)

